# ça fonctione : Macbook pro + Airport express+wanadoo+ Netgear DG632



## manu68 (28 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous
Apres 3 semaines de galères, ma connection internet sans fil fonctionne enfin.
Je vais donc essayer de vous expliquer comment j'y suis arrivé, au cas où cela interesserait certains.

Ma Config :
Macbook pro
Mac OS X Tiger
Airport express
Wanadoo extense 512k
Netgear DG632
Imprimante MP760

Installation modem :

J'ai relié le modem à la prise téléphonique, jusqu'à ce que la borne adsl soit verte (ligne synchronisée)
Puis j'ai branché le câble ethernet direct sur le Macbook. Pour voir la diode ethernet sur le modem, il faut configurer ethernet en DHCP avec le netgear.
Une fois la diode ethernet apparue, lancement safari
Acces à la config du modem par une adresse web donnée par le fabricant http://192....
Recherche automatique des paramètres de connection. Est apparu une fenêtre avec PPPoE, demande d'identifiant connection
Saisie des identifiant wanadoo + mot de passe comme sur mon contrat.
Il apparait des adresses IP 192......
Sortie de la config du modem
Internet par ethernet direct

Verification que ethernet est configuré avec DHCP et pas PPPoE dans système / préférence réseau
Dans configuration des port réseaux, case Ethernet cochée et en tête de liste.
Dans la barre de menu en haut sur le bureau, allez dans <...>, se connecter.
Internet fonctionne
Internet sans fil


Branchement borne airport express dans le courant, apres branchement du câble ethernet et de l'imprimante.
Chez moi, la borne clignote orange, puis passe au vert fixe. J'ai un bon signal de reception.
J'ai un Réseau Apple Network 720e17qui est apparu tout seul . J'ai rien touché, pas de mot de passe, clé wep ou autre.

Dans préférence système / réseau / configuration automatique il y a trois possibilité dans le menu déroulant :
Rubrique état du réseau : Vous êtes connecté à apple Network 720e17 . vous êtes connecté à internet via airport.
Rubrique airport
Onglet airport : J'ai un truc du style identifiant Airport 00:16:cb:... / Par défaut, se connecter "Automatiquement"
Onglet TCP/IP
Configurer IPv4 : via DHCP
Adresse IP : 82.126.226.... (apparait automatique)
Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0 (apparait automatique)
Routeur : 193.253.160.....(apparait automatique
Domaine de recherche : *Wanadoo.fr* (saisi manuellement)
Adresse IPv6 : fe80:0000:...... (apparait automatique)

Onglet PPPoE
Se connecter via PPPoE : *décoché *
Appletalk : rien
Proxy : rien (utiliser le mode ftp passif : coché)


Rubrique configuration des port réseaux : *Airport coché et en tête de liste*

Utilitaire Admin airport :

Je vois ma borne 
Nom : Base station 720e17
Adresse IP : 192.168.1.2 *(voir plus loin dans la configuration)*
Ethernet (WAN) : 00:14:51:72e:.....
id airport : 00:14:51:72:Oe :...
Apple base sation V6.3

Apres avoir cliqué sur configurer :



Onglet Airport
Nom : Base sation 720e17
Réseau airport
Mode sans fil : créer un réseau sans fil
Nom : Apple Network 720e17
Sécurité : désactivé
Canal : *1* (rentré manuellement à la place de l'option "automatique")
Créer un réseau fermé : non coché
Mode : compatible 802.11b/g


Onglet internet
Connection : via Ethernet
Configurer TCP/IP : via Ethernet
Configurer : Manuellement
Adresse IP : *192.168.1.2* (saisi manuellement)
Masque de sous réseau : *255.255.255.0* ( manuellement)
Adresse du routeur : *192.168.1.1* ( manuellement)
ServeurDNS:*80.10.246.2/80.10.246.129* (manuellement)
Non de domaine : *Wanadoo.fr* (manuellement)

Port WAN ethernet : Automatique (par défaut)

Onglet Réseau
distribuer les adresses IP : décoché

Onglet Mappage de port : Rien
Onglet Accès : Rien
Onglet WDS : Rien
Onglet musique : Rien

Voilà, c'est extrêmement compliqué. Chez moi, cela n'a fonctionné que lorsque j'ai rentré les adresses IP 192... manuellement dans l'utilitaire Admin. Avant ça, j'avais des adresses 10.....apparu automatiquement. Tout semblait normal , mais cela ne fonctionnait pas. C'est un leurre dont il faut se mefier. Il faut que les adresse IP soient du même style que celles que vous pouvez voir dans la config de votre modem.

En résumé.
Modem en PPPoE avec mes identifiant ethernet.
Borne en DHCP (TCP/IP ; Configurer IPv4 via DHCP)
Configuration borne  : Internet  / connection via Ethernet / Configurer TCP/IP via ethernet / adresse IP etc... : Manuellement.

J'espère que cela pourra aider certains.

Salutations
E.soriano


----------

